# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Cedar window suppiers?

## john777

Hi,
Can anyone recommend suppliers of low cost but decent custom made Red Cedar windows in Sydney?
Thanks :Blush7:

----------


## pawnhead

I've found these guys; 
Stockwell Joinery
Doors & Door Fittings - Rosehill, NSW
Address
6 Ritchie St
Rosehill
NSW, 2142
Australia
Contact Details 
Ph: (02) 9637 1864 
 a lot cheaper than Stegbar, and a builder I worked for used a lot of their joinery. That was a while ago now though. Shop around as many prices as you can get. You could save a lot if you rang the right guy at the right time.

----------


## LotteBum

http://www.sydneywoodworkers.com.au/ 
We've used Woodworkers in Brisbane quite a lot and their prices are quite good.  Haven't bought any of their windows, but have bought 7 doors from them of which two were custom.  Quite good turnaround time. 
Cheers,
Lotte

----------

